# Federgabel Manitou Skareb Platinum Lock Out NEU! 100 mm



## bikeseppl (6. Oktober 2006)

High-Tech Federgabel

Manitou Skareb 2004 Platinum SPV, der UVP lag bei 769 uro

( Platinum = beste Ausführung / SPV = automatischer Lock Out )



Technische Daten:



    * Extrem hohe Steifigkeit durch Reverse Arch Bremsbrücke
    * Gewicht ca.1580 Gramm ungekürzt 
    * Steuerrohr 262 mm ungekürzt
    * Federweg 100 mm
    * TPC Lock - Out Funktion
    * Max. Reifenbreite 55mm
    * Hohlgeschmiedete Krone
    * 28,6mm Standrohre
    * Luftfederung
    * SPV  Öl-Dämpfung
    * Einstellmöglichkeiten: Hauptluftfeder, SPV - Plattform Druck, SPV Volumen, Zugstufendämpfung 
    * Semi - Bath mit Evil Genius Dichtungen
    * Variante für Scheibenbremsen und V - Brakes gleichermaßen geeignet
    * Mit Beschreibung
    * Farbe: schwarz

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...60038247229&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Servus


----------



## SebastianWhite (10. Oktober 2006)

was haltet ihr von der Manitou Skareb Platinum IT mit manuellem Lockout?
Der Preis steht bei 299 , ist doch günstig für die Gabel oder?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Manit...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

